# Oncidium Twinkles



## Corbin (Feb 4, 2008)

I was visiting my daughter in Columbus, Ohio this past weekend and we went to the Franklin Conservatory. She wanted a Oncidium Twinkles so I bought her one. She made me promise to send her directions for growing it though I know very very little about their culture requirements. Therefore I am asking for help. Any guidance will be appreciated.


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 11, 2008)

well i have one myself too and the general guidelines are low to moderate illumination with intermediate temperatures and being evenly moist. a fairly small growing primary cross. mine's slightly fragrant


----------



## Corbin (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 11, 2008)

np, good luck ^^


----------

